# Duke's Pasadena Car Club



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

whats up Larry posted on my website :biggrin: 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=2&year=2011


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Feb 7 2011, 09:39 AM~19808292
> *whats up Larry posted on my website  :biggrin:
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=2&year=2011
> *


Thanks Roy


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Once again, I'm there :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BRINGIN' IT BACK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 7 2011, 10:52 PM~19815631
> *Once again, I'm there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Aguilar3 see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Feb 9 2011, 02:12 PM~19828970
> *BRINGIN' IT BACK!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks Westbound see you soon


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Feb 10 2011, 03:25 PM~19838268
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up Good Times :biggrin:


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

HI DUKES'S PASADENA CAR CLUB & FRIENDS YOUR ALL INVITE IT'S FREE !!!!


FREE CAR SHOW & FUNDRAISER 


INVITES ALL CARS 

HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUB , SCION'S ,
PT CRUISER'S, MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , ANY TYPE OF CAR 

NO CAR NO MOTORCYCLE NO CUSTOM BICYCLES 

NO PROBLEM " FREE EVENT " 

FAMILY , FRIENDS , EVERYONE WELCOME

MEET THE LADIES SO CAL RENEGADE'S ROLLER GIRLZ

JUST ADDED AMR SUSAN G KOMEN CANCER AMBULANCE 

SATURDAY FEBRUARY 19 2011

TIME : 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM

BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER

7447 FIRESTONE BLVD

DOWNEY , CA 90241

RAFFEL , 50/50 , TROPHIES, DJ ,

MEL ENTERTAINMENT

ELAINE - 909-631-5189 

LUIS - 909-248-5665


E-MAIL 
[email protected]


WEBSITE 
WWW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life_@Feb 10 2011, 09:54 PM~19841771
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Whats up Best Of Friends see you soon


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Met these cats at the Santa Fe Springs Swapmeet they had all of the old 80's disco sounded good they will be playing for us at our 1'st show of 2011 on March 12th they have some good cd's for sale so be ready :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Cd #1 80's high energy disco check out the website for more info


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jan 29 2011, 11:00 AM~19729965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website. good luck
Old Memories


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Feb 24 2011, 07:26 PM~19954422
> *BACK TO THE TOP!!!
> *


  See you soon The Council :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 24 2011, 08:03 PM~19954778
> *
> *


  What up 4 DA LUV OF MONEY see yoy soon One Bad Creation :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 25 2011, 05:49 AM~19957411
> *posted on our website. good luck
> Old Memories
> *


  Thanks Paul :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 25 2011, 07:09 PM~19961912
> *  What up 4 DA LUV OF MONEY see yoy soon One Bad Creation  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 10 more days first cruise night for 2011 at Dukes begins who's ready :biggrin: who's comeing :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 8 more days :biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Mar 4 2011, 11:32 AM~20014964
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Roy :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 4 2011, 05:33 AM~20012963
> *:biggrin: 8 more days  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 5 2011, 08:16 AM~20021126
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: what up Angel :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Mar 6 2011, 07:58 PM~20031238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: what up Kings Of Kings see you saturday :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 6 2011, 08:05 PM~20030761
> *:biggrin: Saturday  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Almost time homie :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Mar 9 2011, 09:13 AM~20050354
> *TTT FOR LARRY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks Roy :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 9 2011, 02:40 PM~20052488
> *:wave:  Almost time homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What up Angel see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 11 2011, 01:01 PM~20068980
> *I'll be there.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: see you tommorow brother :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

TRADITION CC. southern California will be there..


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

EM Representing.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jan 29 2011, 12:00 PM~19729965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good cruise night. good to see you larry

Click here for more pics


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice turn out as always.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SORRY WE DID NOT MAKE IT LAST NIGHT, ALL OF ARE CARS ARE DOWN RIGHT NOW. HOPEFULLY BY NEXT MONTH WE WILL HAVE SOMETHING READY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GREAT NIGHT !!LARRY.... :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TIME LARRY !!

<~~THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB~~>
LOS ANGELES


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: had a nice cruise night at Dukes Burgers for the first one of the year ended up with about 63 cars and bikes had a good time . Thank you for all the car clubs that supported Dukes Pasadena thanks go out to Down 2 Roll - Caddillac Quenns - Boys In The Hood - Tradition So Cal - City Wide - Latin Lords - Pride - Epics SGV - The Council - High Image - Hussle - Natural High - Redemption - Old Memories La - Gangs To Grace and lots of other solo riders if i missed any clubs let me know so i can post you up to hope to see you all back next month :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 14 2011, 08:47 PM~20092714
> *:biggrin:  had a nice cruise night at Dukes Burgers for the first one of the year ended up with about 63 cars and bikes had a good time . Thank you for all the car clubs that supported Dukes Pasadena thanks go out to Down 2 Roll - Caddillac Quenns - Boys In The Hood - Tradition So Cal - City Wide - Latin Lords - Pride - Epics SGV - The Council - High Image - Hussle - Natural High - Redemption - Old Memories La - Gangs To Grace and lots of other solo riders if i missed any clubs let me know so i can post you up to hope to see you all back next month  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 92LOWTOY (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanx Dukes, Natural High had family fun.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 92LOWTOY_@Mar 15 2011, 07:30 PM~20101294
> *Thanx Dukes, Natural High had family fun.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 14 2011, 08:50 PM~20092749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Posted your cruise on my Facebook Larry. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 15 2011, 08:25 PM~20101859
> *Posted your cruise on my Facebook Larry. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks Andy :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 14 2011, 07:47 PM~20092714
> *:biggrin:  had a nice cruise night at Dukes Burgers for the first one of the year ended up with about 63 cars and bikes had a good time . Thank you for all the car clubs that supported Dukes Pasadena thanks go out to Down 2 Roll - Caddillac Quenns - Boys In The Hood - Tradition So Cal - City Wide - Latin Lords - Pride - Epics SGV - The Council - High Image - Hussle - Natural High - Redemption - Old Memories La - Gangs To Grace and lots of other solo riders if i missed any clubs let me know so i can post you up to hope to see you all back next month  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

i had a good time at your last one GOD BLESS hope to see you guys at the fatburger cruz night in pomona on the 26th :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Mar 18 2011, 07:13 AM~20120749
> *i had a good time at your last one GOD BLESS hope to see you guys at the fatburger cruz night in pomona on the 26th  :biggrin:
> *


  should be there brother


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 06:38 PM~20138088
> *WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY  :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR LARRY :biggrin: 
POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=3&year=2011


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Mar 23 2011, 11:47 AM~20161283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up Larry sorry didn't make it to the last one. Marked the next one on my phone see you there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 28 2011, 07:56 AM~20199971
> *What up Larry sorry didn't make it to the last one. Marked the next one on my phone see you there :biggrin:
> *


Firme doggy


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: next Saturday


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!TOMORROW!!!tomorrow!!!!
TOMORROW !!! tomorrow!!!!APRIL 2nd
:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TOMORROW!!!!tomorrow!!!!TOMORROW SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

on saturday april 9th Ard German telivision crew will be at Dukes Burgers doing a recording on the way we do things in La they want to see some cars hitting some switches and just some moveing around so hopefully everyone can make it down and possibly be on tv lets make it happen thanks Dukes Pasadena


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The "Flush it" DJ will be there also!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Gangs To Grace Dj Alex up in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 more days


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Cen. Cal.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588816

:biggrin: 

Duke's Pasadena.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=579333&st=80

:biggrin: 

Duke's Santa Clara Co.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...227354&st=17820

:biggrin: 

Duke's Pheonix Az.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=517126&st=1440

:biggrin: 

Duke's San Fernando Valley
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=445836&st=460

:biggrin: 

Duke's Orange Co.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=496357&st=140

:biggrin: 

Duke's Albuquerue,NM.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=577916&st=160

:biggrin: 

All Duke's CC.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=256696&st=2940

:biggrin: 

Duke's So Cal.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=441164&st=80

:biggrin: 

Duke's Sacramento.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=255199&st=500

:biggrin: 

Duke's Brisbane Australia.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427579

:biggrin: 

Duke's Bernalillo New Mexico
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=309112&st=340

:biggrin: 

Duke's San Diego
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=369480

:biggrin: 

Duke's Las Vegas
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506292

:biggrin: 

Duke's Monterey Co.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=320189&st=280

:biggrin: 
.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Almost time big homie


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 6 2011, 03:14 PM~20275822
> *Almost time big homie
> *


 :biggrin: 3 more days big dog see you soon


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 3 2011, 08:59 AM~20247429
> *The "Flush it" DJ will be there also!!!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 8 2011, 11:20 AM~20291750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I will not accept any request from you...... :0


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 8 2011, 04:48 PM~20293978
> *I will not accept any request from you......  :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 8 2011, 07:45 PM~20295127
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :twak: 
OK maybe one!! :cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Today  Today :biggrin: nice sunny day but its gonna be a little cold come dressed warm bring some blankets gonna be good hope to see everyone out tonight :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

it was a good night about 35 cars and harleys nice job everyone we would like to thank everyone that came down to support Dukes Pasadena even though it was cold thanks go out to Gangs to Grace - Elusive - Tradition Ie - Epics - Citywide - Loyalty - Classified - Majestics - Vejitos - Defiance - Together - Midnight Oldies - Down South- Raider Nation IV Life and many other solo riders if i forgot to mention your club let me know so i could post you up to thanks everyone next show May 14th hope to see everyone back


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Picks from Duke's April 9th show phone pics so there not so great quality


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 10 2011, 09:14 AM~20303162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Posted the cruise on my Facebook Larry :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Had a good time


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 10 2011, 06:50 PM~20306425
> *Had a good time
> *


see you next month


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Fistman (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll be there any good ladies


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

finally got the computer fixed. going to post my pics tonight.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i know it's late, but had to use another computer to post pics. so here they are.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

8 more days who's comeing out to represent post them up


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BIG ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE REPESTING :biggrin: ..,,


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 6 2011, 01:03 PM~20498552
> *BIG ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE REPESTING  :biggrin: ..,,
> *


That's right see you next Saturday homeys


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: who else


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

WHATS UP LARRY, THE COUNCIL WILL B THERE HOMIE. U ALREADY KNOW.  TTMFT FOR DUKES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

is it this weekend?


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 13 2011, 11:28 AM~20546343
> *is it this weekend?
> *


 :biggrin: Today :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: thank you to all of the car clubs that supported Dukes Pasadena's cruise night :thumbsup: Vejitos - Altered Ones - The Council - Gangs To Grace - Citywide - Redemption - Hitting Hard Customs - Boys In The Hood - Timeless Classics - Elusive - Raider Nation IV Life - East Los Angelas - Classified - and a whole lot of solo riders if i forgot to put your club up let me know so i can post you up thanks everyone see you next month :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20567921
> *:biggrin:  thank you to all of the car clubs that supported Dukes Pasadena's cruise night  :thumbsup:  Vejitos - Altered Ones - WE HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE, C U AT THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@May 17 2011, 08:26 PM~20575089
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE, C U AT THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


gracias


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 17 2011, 06:26 PM~20573995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice congrats


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@May 17 2011, 08:55 PM~20575320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Pics from May 14th show


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 16 2011, 08:15 PM~20567814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you used some of my pics :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

DUKES TTT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

won't be there to take pics and my bike this month. my sister's grad party. see you guys next month!! :cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: see you next month brother :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave: 4 more days who's comeing out to support Dukes Pasadena :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG will be there!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> GTG will be there!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

WHAT UP LARRY ALMOST TIME HOMIE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

On my Way!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK FROM DUKES. HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: A very big Thank You to all the car clubs & sol riders that came out to support Dukes Pasadena's monthly cruise night Gangs To Grace - Vejitos O.C - The Untouchables - Hightimes - Old Memories - Classified - Citywide - Ohana - Traffic - Pride - Strictly Family - Hitting Hard Customs - Delinquents South Bay and many other solo riders if i forgot anyone let me know next show is July 9th hope to see everyone back thanks.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> :thumbsup: A very big Thank You to all the car clubs & sol riders that came out to support Dukes Pasadena's monthly cruise night Gangs To Grace - Vejitos O.C - The Untouchables - Hightimes - Old Memories - Classified - Citywide - Ohana - Traffic - Pride - Strictly Family - Hitting Hard Customs - Delinquents South Bay and many other solo riders if i forgot anyone let me know next show is July 9th hope to see everyone back thanks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Comeing soon almost here


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Weekend!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Who's comeing out to support Dukes Pasadena


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

DUKES67 said:


> Who's comeing out to support Dukes Pasadena


I will think about it......

OK I will be there>....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT Tomorrow!!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

DUKES67 said:


> Who's comeing out to support Dukes Pasadena


 *I'LL B THERE HOMIE* :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> Who's comeing out to support Dukes Pasadena


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks Gangs To Grace


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks The Council


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks Redemption


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here waiting for everyone to show up relaxing under a tree nice and shady


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Dukes is packed out!


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Had a good time with the family and my brothers from Ohana, always a good time, good food and good music..


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: A very big Thank You to all the clubs that came out to support Dukes Pasadena's monthly cruise night at Dukes Burgers --- those that were representing were --Thee Untouchables 13 cars - Down South 1 car - Techniques 3 cars - Rightous Few 2 cars - Redemption 2 cars and 1 harley - Raider Nation IV Life 2 cars - Solo Riders car club 6 cars - Elusive 4 cars - Ohana 3 cars - Old Memorys 5 cars - The Council 4 cars - Dinos Bomb Squad 2 cars - Vintage Bombs 1 car - Suenos Latinos 1 car -Gangs To Grace 1 of the best Dj's I know thanks Alex and lots of other solo riders :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


>


 Nice flier Larry....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

johnnyc626 said:


> Nice flier Larry....


 Thanks Bro


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:dunno: could have swore this started up as a Dukes post


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave::sprint:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> :dunno: could have swore this started up as a Dukes post


:roflmao::roflmao:SEE YOU ON NEXT ONE LARRY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

What's up everyone comeing soon


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> presents* 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER* in behalf of* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"** COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!* SUPPORTED BY... *"STREETLOW MAGAZINE" "ELECTRO RADIO.com""THUMP RECORDS""GERMAN BOMBS CC""CHOLO DJ""JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS""WEEKENDBOY RECORDS""MARK METRO" "DJ RAY GEE"** "GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"** "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"* *"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"** "ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!**$15 - CARS$10 - MOTORCYCLES$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)**"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *__________________________​__________________________​_*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACEBEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACEMOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACELOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACEPEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACEVW's - 1st & 2nd PLACEBEST OF SHOW"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" **(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)**FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743**CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....**https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 What up Buggsy


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

This Saturday who's comeing out


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

WHAT UP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday!!! It's going down, don't miss it...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave: everybody ready for tommorows show hope to see everyone out there :wave:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS L.A. WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT TAKING HOME TWO TROPHYS


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

post more later thanks everyone


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

more later


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

*COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE* :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Our next show Saturday September 10th hope to see everyone back


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

September 10th


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next Saturday 8 more days


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will be also DJ'n this event!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you everyone that came out to support Dukes Pasadena's monthly cruise night see everyone back on October 1'st


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SORRY LARRY, THE GUYS TOOK ME TO THE ART LABOE SHOW. WILL BETHERE NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

bigrayman said:


> SORRY LARRY, THE GUYS TOOK ME TO THE ART LABOE SHOW. WILL BETHERE NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Cool brother


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next show Saturday October 1st hope to see everyone


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> This Saturday


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DUKES67 said:


> Next show Saturday October 1st hope to see everyone


What time does your Cruise start and where is the meeting spot out there in Pasadena??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It starts at 5pm to 10pm. It is in La Puente. Dukes Burgers Valley and 7th.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*G2G_Al* 


Ora!! Thanks Homie, I will try to Make it out there this Saturday Evening.

*DEDICATION 818*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT maybe all take my car out theres alot going on that day!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks Latin Luxury and Dedication 818 hope to see you saturday


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

well lets hope its not gona rain so we can go kick it at Dukes hope to see everyone out tommorow


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

today looks like a nice day at Dukes hope to see everyone out


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> today looks like a nice day at Dukes hope to see everyone out


GOOD SEEING YOU AND CHRISTINE IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84




*Whats the date of this cruise night??*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Big thank you goes out to all the car clubs that came out to support Dukes Pasadena's cruise night Techniques - Altered Ones - Pride - Perspective - Epics - Big Timerz - Solows - Raider Nation IV Life - Redemption - Solo Riders - Thee Untouchables - and a very big Thank You goes out to my big brother from Gangs To Grace for all the great music thanks everyone hope to see you back November 12th


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

heres some of the pics from the show last night :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry we did not make it. Had to go to a funeral. A very good friend of mine, son died in a motor cycle accident. Hopefully we will bethere next month!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU AND CHRISTINE IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Its always nice seeig you and the family to man brother how big Venesa has got i remember when she was just a little one always helping me out with my raffles man brother how time flys


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what's up everyone


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

next saturday


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

saturday


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

well hopefully it wont rain :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> ...


*This post is refering to the Traffic Super show at the Citizens Bank Area on Sunday!! Just in case it confused anyone!!!
*


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

bad weather sucks it messes up everything but oh well theres always next month if it rains we will be haveing our 10th annual toy drive on December 10th all toys will be donated to Eathansarmy.org an organization fighting childhood cancer so lets see what the weather looks like at about afternoon then we will see whats gonna happen thanks Dukes Pasadena


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes cruise night canceled for tonight hope to see everyone December 10th for our 10th annual toy drive supporting Eathansarmy.org a organization fighting childhood cancer everyone stay warm see you next month


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes up


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

DUKES TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena toy drive Dec.10th hope to see everyone


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------

